# Recommendations



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi! I'm an incoming nursing student, and I have never owned a laptop before. I'm looking at purchasing the 2020 MacBook Air, but I'm not sure if I should. I really don't know much about computers so I've been relying on reviews and several YouTube videos. I would upgrade to the i5 512 gigs of storage and 8gb of ram. There's a chance I'll be taking my classes online for the first year, so I want to know if it will be good for that. I also really want my laptop to last me 5 ish years. More would be better!! If this laptop is a complete bust, what else would you recommend? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

First question would be which platform does the online class use|prefer, Windows or Mac, or both?


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

SpywareDr said:


> First question would be which platform does the online class use|prefer, Windows or Mac, or both?


When I asked the program directors their opinions they just said whatever works for you 🤷


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Carolinedowney9 said:


> When I asked the program directors their opinions they just said whatever works for you 🤷





Carolinedowney9 said:


> When I asked the program directors their opinions they just said whatever works for you 🤷


the only reason it'd be partially online would be because of covid. Think some zoom lectures, etc.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Other than price....meaning Apple products are expensive, Almost all colleges use both platforms MacOS and Windows. 

The question to you would be; are you familiar with MacOS.


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Other than price....meaning Apple products are expensive, Almost all colleges use both platforms MacOS and Windows.
> 
> The question to you would be; are you familiar with MacOS.


Somewhat. Like I've said I've never owned a laptop but I have several friends with them and I've used there's a couple times.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have an Apple iPhone.....is so it pretty close to that.


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Do you have an Apple iPhone.....is so it pretty close to that.


Right now I have a Huawei p20 however I will be upgrading to an iPhone this fall. I've had iPads in the past so I'm pretty comfortable with apple. I just want to know if there are better options


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Depends on who you ask.  

Better for you would be Apple since you are already familiar with it, (and there is no direct Apple alternative).


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Personally, I won't spend $1200 on Mac Book.....for that price I can get 2 very good window laptops. Again that's just me.

However, I have 3 daughters all in college and all 3 prefer Apple products. I got their first iphones.....after that they're on their own for Apple products. So they went out and made money to buy their Macs, iphone 11's.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Also keep in mind that you will need an Office Suite of some kind....word, power point, excel. Most colleges use MS Office. If you go Apple you'll need MS Office version for mac.

https://www.apple.com/shop/accessories/all-accessories/software?page=1


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

SpywareDr said:


> Depends on who you ask.
> 
> Better for you would be Apple since you are already familiar with it, (and there is no direct Apple alternative).


I've noticed most people are either 100% for Apple or 100% against it 😂


----------



## Carolinedowney9 (Jul 5, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Also keep in mind that you will need an Office Suite of some kind....word, power point, excel. Most colleges use MS Office. If you go Apple you'll need MS Office version for mac.
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/accessories/all-accessories/software?page=1


Good to know.... I was looking at Dell XPS as well as a fell Inspiron, I just know so many nursing students who use macs. I'm kind of on a budget however if it would last longer I'm willing to spend the extra money.


----------



## irbrenda (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't know if anything lasts much anymore. I just purchased a 17.3" HP laptop, and I use all Apple devices as well.....iPhone, iPad, an old MacBook Pro........but Windows is the only thing that works well with my court reporting software. I wanted to purchase a new iMac, but that would mean having to install Windows anyways. Pointless. I still use my old Windows Vista desktop also for business. I find Windows very easy for business applications. My kids love Apple products too, but believe it or not, one of my daughters homeschools for years, and Apple will not run their homeschool software. So she too purchased HP laptops for her kids. Apple is a lot of money, and I could purchase two laptops for the price of one Macbook. They all accomplish the same thing in the long run. Apple hardware is really good though. My 17" Macbook Pro is from 2008 and just kicked the bucket. But my Windows desktop is from 2008 and is still alive....don't know how or why!


----------

